# iBook mouse suggestions



## GrapeApe (Aug 4, 2004)

I need some recommendations for a good optical, 2 button, scrollwheel notebook mouse.

Wireless capability is not necessary but would be nice.

I just can't get used to the trackpad and single mouse button for everyday use. Everything else about my iBook rocks.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

If you want something to match get the microsoft










or else i would recommend the logitech mx510 or mx700


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Personally I'm using a Microsoft Wireless IntelliMouse Explorer 2.0(Big mouthful of a name), and it works great, absolute wonder to use.

My only complaint though is the lack of physical feedback on the scroll wheel. eg. Logitech mice will allow you to feel a "click" as you scroll, giving you an idea how much you've scrolled. The MS one doesn't.

It's a little pricey at $79.99 (FutureShop price), but it's worth it, but it does have a 5 year warranty on it.


----------

